# Table Runner Top



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Ready to be basted and quilted! I really like this!
Heidi


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Very Pretty! It will be a touch of summer during the dreary, sunless winter days! :sing:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh yeah! Just beautiful. Think I might "steal" the pattern and make a Christmas one. (Imitation is the highest form of flattery!)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looking Good, Heidi.

I like your choice and placement of the fabrics.

Nice to see you getting back in the groove.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Belfrybat I've also considered a Christmas or Halloween one. I just can't think to much on it or my ADD will kicking and I'll start it and not finish this one lol. I really want to finish some projects and try selling them.tHis Nevis quickly getting out of season as it is!

Angie I'm still having to force the sewing a bit but I'm enjoying the results. I can't believe it's been 5 months at least since I've done consistent sewing. I wanted to put a thin border of then flowers so the fellows didn't blend but they were too big to do that small of a piece with :-( I do like they way it turned out though.
Heidi


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Great job Heidi, it is going to look so good when you are done. Are you going to do stitch in the ditch or an all over for the quilting?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Debbie, yes planning stitch in the ditch and possibly trying a daisy in the center square.
Heidi


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice, my kind of design and colors. Do post a picture when it is finished.


----------

